# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] Wordpress : dveloppement de thmes et de plugins

## Zac699

Bonjour,

spcialiste en dveloppement PHP/MySQL/JQuery depuis de nombreuses annes, je collabore depuis 18 mois avec une agence de communication pour leur cration de thmes et de plugins Wordpress :
Intgration HTML/CSS responsive  partir de maquettes, dveloppement JQuery, codage PHP, correction de bug, modification de thmes existants, etc...
Fort de cette exprience, je peux prendre en charge votre dveloppement Wordpress. Ou tout autre dveloppement web sans Wordpress !

A bientt.

https://www.developpeur35.fr/

----------

